# Sticky  telescooping ladder recall



## wildleg

these things have always scared me, and I've seen drywallers and handymen using them all the time. Last week I had to have my house reinspected for wind mitigation (a Florida thing), and sure enough the kid whipped out one of these death traps, ( even though I offered him a decent ladder) to get on my roof.

https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2018/Werner-Recalls-Aluminum-Ladders-Due-to-Fall-Hazard


----------



## 99cents

Good to know. I have found that style of ladder to be heavy and clumsy anyway.


----------



## daveEM

I don't like them either.

Lots do i guess. Recalling 78,000 of them according to the link. :surprise:

I just like my 4 foot step now days. Up 2 of the 4 for safety. :biggrin:

^^ What a useless P eh?


----------



## joebanana

I hate it when my ladder doesn't telescoop.


----------



## Signal1

Don't like them.


----------



## frenchelectrican

I just dont like it too much either due I dont like their locking thing at all due some will not engange fully in.

I will make it sticky so it keep it in the top so that way other readers catch this message clear on recalls.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

joebanana said:


> I hate it when my ladder doesn't telescoop.


Don't they have pills for that?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh damn, just looked at the link. I have two of these and use them all the time.

I love them for stairs and stuff.

Thankfully mine are older than that and made in the USA.


----------



## Service Call

I fell off a 12’ ladder the other day..........good thing I was on the first rung. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup

Service Call said:


> I fell off a 12’ ladder the other day..........good thing I was on the first rung.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first part grabbed my attention . The 2nd part..hardy har har har:vs_laugh:


----------



## eddy current

Wait for it.......


----------



## lighterup

I have an older one too... stairwell ladder and that's it.
Damn beast is to heavy and bulky .

Damn near got a hernia throwin it in the truck


----------



## lighterup

eddy current said:


> Wait for it.......
> 
> https://youtu.be/DlgYQwf1Pug


:vs_laugh:Salesman.


----------



## lighterup

Now this is how a ladder should be used:whistling2:






P.S I have no idea what flew by.


----------



## Service Call

lighterup said:


> Now this is how a ladder should be used:whistling2:
> 
> https://youtu.be/v_15mWTMoWM
> 
> P.S I have no idea what flew by.




Looks like a backpack fell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't they have pills for that?


 For what?
Limpladder?
Wouldn't know. :vs_OMG:


----------



## matt1124

I have the gorilla version. I like it.

Only complaint is when I tell the help to grab a ladder so I can tie in the hot aerial and they bring that around the corner.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

joebanana said:


> For what?
> Limpladder?
> *Wouldn't know*. :vs_OMG:


That ain't the way your other post sounded.


----------



## MTW

That's going to be an awfully big scrap pile at Werner.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> That's going to be an awfully big scrap pile at Werner.


They saved so much money by switching production to China from Delaware.


----------



## splatz

Notice that the Consumer Product Safety Commission web site has a drop down for Chinese and Vietnamese but not German, Japanese, French, or even Canadian. 

:laughing:


----------



## splatz

That said, notice that the recall is due to one broken ladder. It says the ladder broke, I wonder whether a rung popped off the rail or maybe the hinge...

I am a big fan of these ladders. I bought my first Little Giant, the original, back in the 90s when they were all made in USA. Back then they were pretty unusual, not in any stores or industrial supplies, this is long before the infomercials. 

The Little Giant has some real safety advantages. It's wider at the base, making it a very stable ladder. Yesterday I was using it to add a box behind a wall mount TV over a counter. I could make one side of the ladder short and set it on top of the counter, the other long on the floor, and work right close to the wall safely. I had to lift a tile over someone's desk, I was able to set the ladder up laying on the floor straddling the desk and tilt it up. With a regular ladder the cross brace would have gotten in the way.


----------



## CTshockhazard

Never liked those little giant type ladders, but I'd surely take one of those (yup, even the recalled one) over one of these POS:








This thing has a certain "Wile E. Coyote" vibe.


----------



## joebanana

MechanicalDVR said:


> That ain't the way your other post sounded.


I use extension ladders, which work just fine........ thank you very much.:biggrin:


----------



## gnuuser

not to sound like a safety nazi but should electricians be using aluminum ladders anyway?
all i ever own are fiberglass and they get replaced every 3 years (if stored outside)

watched my older brother get nailed by a feed while putting up siding (old house) jolt knocked him off the ladder


----------



## matt1124

gnuuser said:


> not to sound like a safety nazi but should electricians be using aluminum ladders anyway?
> all i ever own are fiberglass and they get replaced every 3 years (if stored outside)
> 
> watched my older brother get nailed by a feed while putting up siding (old house) jolt knocked him off the ladder


Do they make a fiberglass ladder that would get into an attic scuttle over steps? That's why I bought the Gorilla ladder I have.


----------



## splatz

They make fiberglass telescoping ladders, they are very expensive and super heavy.


----------



## 99cents

gnuuser said:


> not to sound like a safety nazi but should electricians be using aluminum ladders anyway?
> all i ever own are fiberglass and they get replaced every 3 years (if stored outside)
> 
> watched my older brother get nailed by a feed while putting up siding (old house) jolt knocked him off the ladder


Yes, you sound like a safety nazi. 

My most used extension ladder is a 16' aluminum. It's super light and easy to throw around. Most of it is cold work anyway.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> Notice that the Consumer Product Safety Commission web site has a drop down for Chinese and Vietnamese but not German, Japanese, French, or even Canadian.
> 
> :laughing:


Racist bastards!!!

As a kid I spoke German and some French, still haven't picked up any Canadian!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> That said, notice that the recall is due to one broken ladder. It says the ladder broke, I wonder whether a rung popped off the rail or maybe the hinge...
> 
> I am a big fan of these ladders. I bought my first Little Giant, the original, back in the 90s when they were all made in USA. Back then they were pretty unusual, not in any stores or industrial supplies, this is long before the infomercials.
> 
> The Little Giant has some real safety advantages. It's wider at the base, making it a very stable ladder. Yesterday I was using it to add a box behind a wall mount TV over a counter. *I could make one side of the ladder short and set it on top of the counter, the other long on the floor, and work right close to the wall safely. I had to lift a tile over someone's desk, I was able to set the ladder up laying on the floor straddling the desk and tilt it up.* With a regular ladder the cross brace would have gotten in the way.



That is what I love about this ladder. I bought a pair of them for me and my BIL back in 2000.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

matt1124 said:


> Do they make a fiberglass ladder that would get into an attic scuttle over steps? That's why I bought the Gorilla ladder I have.


They do BUT it's heavier than the aluminum version.


----------



## splatz

Here's one of the fiberglass from Little Giant: 

https://littlegiantladders.com/ladder/conquest1/ 

Note that the base is wider on one side but not both like the aluminum, it may be more stable than some stepladders but less stable than the aluminum version. 

I am not sure about the actual weights but the aluminum are heavy, the fiberglass are maybe 50% heavier than the aluminum. The fiberglass are about double the price of the aluminum. 

There are a lot of jobs where there's no place for an aluminum ladder, but there's lots of work where it's not an issue.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> Here's one of the fiberglass from Little Giant:
> 
> https://littlegiantladders.com/ladder/conquest1/
> 
> Note that the base is wider on one side but not both like the aluminum, it may be more stable than some stepladders but less stable than the aluminum version.
> 
> I am not sure about the actual weights but the aluminum are heavy, the fiberglass are maybe 50% heavier than the aluminum. The fiberglass are about double the price of the aluminum.
> 
> There are a lot of jobs where there's no place for an aluminum ladder, but there's lots of work where it's not an issue.


I was doing a service call in the office of a large hotel and the small office was lined with desks, their maintenance guy brought me his ladder to use and showed me how he put it on the desks. 

I went out and bought two that night.

The first time my boss saw it on the job he bought all the service vans one, in fiberglass......

Only time I would use the fiberglass wa sif the boss was showing up or if the job was ground level and I could use a handtruck from the loading dock to transport the ladder.


----------



## gnuuser

99cents said:


> Yes, you sound like a safety nazi.
> 
> My most used extension ladder is a 16' aluminum. It's super light and easy to throw around. Most of it is cold work anyway.


of course im a bit of a safety nazi! I care too much for you guys and don't want you getting hurt! 
ya cant make any beer money if your off work from being hurt!
:wink:


----------



## sbrn33

MechanicalDVR said:


> Racist bastards!!!
> 
> As a kid I spoke German and some French, still haven't picked up any Canadian!


Canadian is actually very easy to learn. There only a few real terms that differ. 

Thanks for keeping us safe America
Can you send that as a gift
how long is it really going to take to get into the doctor
we don't need America
ya, my price is 40% higher than that. 

Probably a few I am missing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sbrn33 said:


> Canadian is actually very easy to learn. There only a few real terms that differ.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us safe America
> Can you send that as a gift
> how long is it really going to take to get into the doctor
> we don't need America
> ya, my price is 40% higher than that.
> 
> Probably a few I am missing.


*No you can't have a handgun here*

*We like having victims*

*It's leafs not leaves*

*Eh!*


----------



## hornetd

MechanicalDVR said:


> They saved so much money by switching production to China from Delaware.


Old Yankee shop keepers slogan. "Quality can be easily seen in the purchase of oats. If you want fresh, nutritious, clean oats you must pay a fair price. If you will be content with oats that have already been through the horse you can pay slightly less. 

-- 
Tom Horne


----------



## Almost Retired

MTW said:


> That's going to be an awfully big scrap pile at Werner.


aluminum scrap  price is up these days


----------

